# HEY ARMAC READ THIS MONKEY.....



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Heres the pic of my G 26 STOCK full auto, or semi switch, FROM GERMANY on the slide, so gnyaaaaaaa.

-Obie :rasp:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to lounge..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have shot more full autos than you have ever seen, I have never seen, nor do I understand how that could work, when you remove the slide that switch would have to come off. By having a switch on the slide that would do nothing to make a gun fire full auto. BTW did I mention that I attended the armorers course for glocks sponsored the FBI, and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> Heres the pic of my G 26 STOCK full auto,


 That thing is awesome. Is that an extended magazine?
I hope you post some full-auto video sometime.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thats the same thing the 18's have the side switch to go from semi to fully auto.
i like it


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

armac said:


> , and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ok let's just leave it at this, your the KING, you have many Russian mafia friends and many full autos, for your own good take a few gun satety courses and quit posting pic of illegal guns on the internet. Have a good life


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

> I have shot more full autos than you have ever seen, I have never seen, nor do I understand how that could work, when you remove the slide that switch would have to come off. By having a switch on the slide that would do nothing to make a gun fire full auto. BTW did I mention that I attended the armorers course for glocks sponsored the FBI, and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish


OWNED









but I love the gun though


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I'd say armac wins this thread too.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.


 Guns are for pussies? When armed men break into your home to rape your wife and kill you and your children, are you going to 'kick their ass' with your bare hands? Any retard can swing his fists, just as any retard can shoot a gun. But it takes skill to use one properly, and additionally, a quality gun is a respectable tool.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This is cool but disturbing at the same time.
click here


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

winkyee said:


> This is cool but disturbing at the same time.
> click here


 Thats badass


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

armac said:


> and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish


 I have to agree with armac on this one. Not to smart to be bragging about illegal guns in the internet. I am a gun enthusiast also and I am required to carry them for my job.....if you get my drift!! You never know who might be listening.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish
> ...


 Don't tell me we have rats and pigs here.







This is a fish forum.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Piromaniac said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


 Love that pic of the Iceman!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.


 you are an idiot...

Have you ever heard of a Gun Enthusiast?

i guess not.. moron. they are like Fish hobbyst but with guns..


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Piromaniac said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


 Does this mean that I am not welcome here??


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

who cares if he post a pick of a illegal gun--- in the show us you favorite gun post i must have seen 40 guns that were illegal its the same thing for having illegal piranhas in band states should those people not show there fish so he has a full auto glock good for him i wish i had one i'd love to take it to the range and unload on a target i'm sure hes not shooting people with it. you need to get over the issue with the full glock


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hays98 said:


> who cares if he post a pick of a illegal gun--- in the show us you favorite gun post i must have seen 40 guns that were illegal its the same thing for having illegal piranhas in band states should those people not show there fish so he has a full auto glock good for him i wish i had one i'd love to take it to the range and unload on a target i'm sure hes not shooting people with it. you need to get over the issue with the full glock


 I just looked back at the favorite gun post, I could not find those 40 illegal guns, a little exageration maybe?Also in the favorite gun post most of those people were not claiming to own those guns. Also comparing illegal fish to illegal guns, crimewise, is like comparing rape to jaywalking, once again your exagerating. I do not, nor have I ever heard of anybody getting put in a federal institution over fish, by the same token I know for a fact that the ATF sent down their SRT guys from Washington and from Dallas to do a raid down here on the border to recover some full auto weapons, no exageration, several people are doing time now. Let's put this to an end, if he has a full auto Glock 26, God Bless him, that's great, in his own best interest he should not post pics of it and his girlfriend on a public board. Congrats on a beautiful gun, please be safe with it, ok OB?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.
> ...


 You got FOOKIN OWNED.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

I own a gun because it makes me feel tough. Without it, I feel inadequate and weak. Plus, shooting people is fun.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

armac said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he post a pick of a illegal gun--- in the show us you favorite gun post i must have seen 40 guns that were illegal its the same thing for having illegal piranhas in band states should those people not show there fish so he has a full auto glock good for him i wish i had one i'd love to take it to the range and unload on a target i'm sure hes not shooting people with it. you need to get over the issue with the full glock
> ...


you know what i mean they are just a pic thats why i dont care to show the pics of the guns i like or want b/c you seem to know eveything and have a comment about what everyone owns good for you gun king let him have his happy moment.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.


 I agree


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish
> ...


 Ahh, who would want to work off-clock though


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.
> ...


 Ouch those names Hurt! I guess I should change my opinion because some Pre-Pubecent kid thinks I'm wrong......


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.


well I would love to see you kick the ass of someone breaking into your house who has a gun, youd never make it within 10 feet of the person. how about at night when someone wants to rob you on an empty street. or carjack you. Its easy to say it and act tough but if you were put into a situation if someone were to point a gun at you and the only defence you have is your hands, feet and the piss in your pants you would gladly except owning a gun.



> QUOTE (garybusey @ May 22 2004, 02:02 PM)
> Wow, guns are for pussies. Whoever can kick someones ass with their bare hands in the mans. I cannot believe your bragging about your guns... Pathetic.
> 
> I agree


I suppose you would rather be raped than having a chance to escape the bastard trying to rape you. legit gun owners are not violent its the assholes who obtain guns illeagly who give guns and gunowners a bad name. All the more reason people should own guns.

The second amendment is the few things left in this country that makes me proud and happy to live in this country.

Btw obieinctown when I said assholes I was not refering to you, I was refering to the assholes who buy guns illeagly to comit crimes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey @ May 22 2004 said:
> ...


Yes, because every potential rape victim carries a gun near her. Come on lets be realistic.

Theres a difference between when you use a gun in self-defense against someone who has one...than to use it to antagonize someone. Thats the point I was agreeing with.


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

fiaman101 said:


> I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


 *Everyone* is welcomed here at PFury. They should be treated no differently than the next person. Please respect the members here.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

[


> Yes, because every potential rape victim carries a gun near her. Come on lets be realistic.
> 
> Theres a difference between when you use a gun in self-defense against someone who has one...than to use it to antagonize someone. Thats the point I was agreeing with.


Well than I missiterpided your post. People who have guns for selfdefence are not pussies there wize. People who use guns for intimidation are pussies.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

fiaman101 said:


> I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


 or just don't be stupid and post pics and/or brag about illegal fish, guns, whatever.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

fiaman101 said:


> I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


 you do realize xenon's dad is a cop. I don't think he would like you to be so disrespectful


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nitrofish said:


> fiaman101 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes
> ...


 hey fiaman101, who is the first person you called when the mean little boys down the street beat you up, when they broke into your trailer and stole all your vhs porn, or when they took your bicycle. You called the cops, all you badasses are the same, talk bad, and when something happens you run crying to Law Enforcement, sound familiar? Thought so. Have a good day


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

armac said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > fiaman101 said:
> ...


 i have all the respect in the world for cops they are just doing there job like any of us only every day the leave the house them might not come home.cops and law inforcement get my


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Guns...
















My dick's bigger than yours...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Guns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you claiming yours is full auto too?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

armac said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Guns... :laugh:
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Guns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










cant help it 
i was born with a 3"


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't care if the gun is Full auto or Semi auto or whatever the hell it is. No matter what, it is still a nice gun that anyone on this board that collects guns would probably like to have in their collection.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Piromaniac said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


 I don't come here to work. I come here to learn about my fish just like the rest of you.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> fiaman101 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes
> ...


 Thank you Ms Nattereri!! I appreciate the support.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

fiaman101 said:


> I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


 I bet you don't hate them when you need them......do you???


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

My opinion on guns, semi auto and full auto.

I own a firearm for my protection and sporting, and more than likely I will never need it, but in that one rare instance when my life is in danger I will be alive because I had my gun. now IM not talking if someone wants to pick a fight you should be all macho because you have a gun, instead IM saying avoid all confrontations all together, run from a fight if you have to. If you can't understand this you should not own one. its only purpose in protection is to kill the other person (or animal) so you wont be killed. Not to intimidate.

as for full auto firearms, hey they are a great collectors item, but aside from that there's no real purpose, even the military has stopped using full auto for the 3 shot burst, its less wasteful the other thing is with a full auto firearm is they require special permits, and they don't just give those things away, in fact its nearly impossible for the average person to have a permit for one. so if you have one your breaking the law, and that is something the common law abiding gun owner like myself would never do. gun laws are no joke and should not be taken lightly, if this is indeed a full auto glock, you should not go advertising it.the FBI may not have time to bust illegal fish, but you better believe they are going to bust you for that piece you have. Its just not smart, you know what IM saying.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Guns are not just "killing tools". they are collectors items.

As for being a p*ssy... Yes, i would rather be a p*ssy and cap the 3 people approaching, then keep my "honor" and get my ass beat to death. Only a moron would say OR AGREE to something like that.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

armac said:


> I have shot more full autos than you have ever seen, I have never seen, nor do I understand how that could work, when you remove the slide that switch would have to come off. By having a switch on the slide that would do nothing to make a gun fire full auto. BTW did I mention that I attended the armorers course for glocks sponsored the FBI, and as long you are posting pics of illegal (alleged) full autos, and the city you live in, and the car you are selling you might as well call your local ATF office and invite the agents over to hook up your monkey ass. Make sure you have someone to take care of your fish


http://www.atf.gov/contact/hotlines.htm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

fiaman101 said:


> I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes


 dood that is just not right... you want him to leave just because of what he does for a living...









I must say: I hate getting tickets!

but the police are only doing their job...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Who [email protected] cares? I mean really, who [email protected] cares?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> fiaman101 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes
> ...


 You really think that is their job?

Ask ARMAC what "Protect and Serve" really means. It's not what you think.









Cops have a hard and dirty job, but hey someone has to get "paid" for it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

armac said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Guns... :laugh:
> ...


 Umm.... no comments....

All I want to reveil is that if I would give permission, it would have been mounted on a Huey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > fiaman101 said:
> ...


 I dont know about cops anywhere else, but I know the cops here where I live DO have to meet a quota each month as to how many tickets they give out.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

what do you exacly do with it?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> what do you exacly do with it?


 with what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wanna get a gun. Who cares about what picture he posts, his perogative.

Oh yeah, Juda, I got you beat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

armac said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > fiaman101 said:
> ...


 not all billy badasses will run to the law. alot of the people i know will take there

guns and go get there sh*t back by any means needed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Piromaniac said:
> ...


 Exactly ...

Leave him alone already ................


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > what do you exacly do with it?:rock:
> ...


 with a gun


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> fiaman101 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the cop shou;d find a new site. I hate them assholes
> ...


 Cops are A-OK in my books, IN FACT they IMO are the ONLY people who should have guns, and the Military.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Oh yeah, Juda, I got you beat


 Damn....









I told you never to mention that in public


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Cops are A-OK in my books, IN FACT they IMO are the ONLY people who should have guns, and the Military.


Thats easy to say assuming nobody else (like a criminal) can get to a gun. The only way to protect yourself from a person with a gun is with a gun. Now assuming only police have guns there wouldnt be much of a point of them needing guns because there are several other ways to protect yourself against sombody intent on harming you without a gun. point being if nobody had guns the police wouldnt need them. Or you can say if someone tries to attack you with a knife would you rather defend yourself with another knife or with a gun. chances are if you had a gun you wouldnt even need to use it, few people with a knife would be stupid enough to attack someone with a gun pointed at there head, but if you had a knife or some other kind of weapon you probably would have to use that with risk of getting yourself killed. point being, gun can help lower violence.

If carring a gun were not necessary police would not carry them, they just have a better chance of being put in a position that they would need to use them, that doesnt mean that the avarage citizen would never be put into a position of needing one and they also have training which leads me to say if anybody decides to carry they should take a corse on gun safety.

Just out of curiosity garybusy since I dont get to hear local canadian news, how often do you hear about gun violence in your country?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> > Cops are A-OK in my books, IN FACT they IMO are the ONLY people who should have guns, and the Military.
> 
> 
> Thats easy to say assuming nobody else (like a criminal) can get to a gun. The only way to protect yourself from a person with a gun is with a gun. Now assuming only police have guns there wouldnt be much of a point of them needing guns because there are several other ways to protect yourself against sombody intent on harming you without a gun. point being if nobody had guns the police wouldnt need them. Or you can say if someone tries to attack you with a knife would you rather defend yourself with another knife or with a gun. chances are if you had a gun you wouldnt even need to use it, few people with a knife would be stupid enough to attack someone with a gun pointed at there head, but if you had a knife or some other kind of weapon you probably would have to use that with risk of getting yourself killed. point being, gun can help lower violence.
> ...


 Gun Violence is not a big deal in our country at all. And Honestly, a Properly made sword IE A Katana, can easily defend your home. BUT you couldn't carry a sword around. It's the ultimate defense. I have swords and Knives in Every room of My House and My best ones in my room. Come in with a gun, and I'll be hiding behind a door waiting to cut their head off. All that Time the Cops have been called. So yeah I have no gun And I am not worried in the slightest.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

er....say they shoot through the door??


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

garybusey said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> > > Cops are A-OK in my books, IN FACT they IMO are the ONLY people who should have guns, and the Military.
> ...


 WOW, you are like a ninja, right? pretty scary stuff







Ever hear the old saying "Never bring a knife to a gunfight?" Now back to reality, there are times when you must protect yourself or your family, if someone else has a gun a knife is a joke.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Gun Violence is not a big deal in our country at all. And Honestly, a Properly made sword IE A Katana, can easily defend your home. BUT you couldn't carry a sword around. It's the ultimate defense. I have swords and Knives in Every room of My House and My best ones in my room. Come in with a gun, and I'll be hiding behind a door waiting to cut their head off. All that Time the Cops have been called. So yeah I have no gun And I am not worried in the slightest.


unrealistic at best, if someone is in your house knowing you are home I would think its safe to assume they would take every precaution of walking through doorways and through other rooms, and if you could by chance catch the perp off guard unless you chopped their head off with the first swing chances are you wouldnt make it to a second swing. That aside as you said you cant carry it around then again if im wrong please correct me but you couldnt carry a gun around in canada either. which makes me glad I live in america. I just hope for your sake these senerios are never tested.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I have no problem with poeple owning guns, as a matter of fact I think that everyone should have a couple and proper training to go along with them. The bottom line is that criminals who use guns are always going to have them weither they are legal or illegal and the police can't be everywhere at once. I believe that people have an absolute right to protect themselves and thier families, with deadly force if necessary!! I also believe that one reason that the U.S. has never been invaded and hopefully never will be invaded is because that every Tom, Dick, and Harry has a gun. I also am not against private citizens having full auto guns, I wish that it was legal to have them other that having to pay thousands of $$$ for a pre-ban gun and ATF paperwork. I don't see a great need for full auto weapons for civilians(other than the fact that they are fun as hell to shoot, I am issused a full auto M4), due to poor accuracy when firing in full auto.

You would be surprised at the other L.E. officers that feel the way I do about the right for individuals to own guns. When Kentucky voted to have the concealed weapons permit a lot of L.E. officers lobbied for that bill to pass.

And for you that "HATE" the police....there are many more good officers out there than there are "bad". Unfortunately there are rotten apples in every bunch!!

Sorry for rambling, I just wanted to get my opinion out there.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

there are over 200 million handguns in the united states, about 50 million of them illegal - not registered, stolen, etc. i don't see having handguns as a threat. there are actually studies out there that show victims with a handgun are less likely to be injured or lose property (i have the studies if you want to read them, i just finished a paper on gun control)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Who gives a f*ck some people keep guns some people don't. Let it die already.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Who gives a f*ck some people keep guns some people don't. Let it die already.


 As long as the US keeps its 'awesome' arsenal at home, I see no problems - unfortunately, that's too much asked...









I guess 10.000+ people getting popped on domestic turf yearly is an acceptable risk.
Well, better you than me...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a f*ck some people keep guns some people don't. Let it die already.
> ...


 I like to look at it as Darwins theory...survival of the fittest. Dont be in places you dont belong.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 True, but who's to decide where one belongs and where not? The guy waving with his gun?

There's nothing natural about guns: weapons and Darwin (and his theories) are as incompatible as Bush and Bin Laden...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Sure there is, the material they are made of


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Since this thread is nothing more than a mear memory.

Did anyone besides people in Northern Kentucky and Ohio hear about the new gun Law in Ohio? It is legal to carry (and conceal) a gun without a permit. Fucked up cause I have to do pad-downs at out club on Thursdays.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Since this thread is nothing more than a mear memory.
> 
> Did anyone besides people in Northern Kentucky and Ohio hear about the new gun Law in Ohio? It is legal to carry (and conceal) a gun without a permit. Fucked up cause I have to do pad-downs at out club on Thursdays.


you can always get those handheld metal detectors from alot of self-defence catalogs. Also I cant remember what town or state it is in but it is required by law that all residents keep a gun in their house because the town has no local law enforcement.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> you can always get those handheld metal detectors from alot of self-defence catalogs.


 At the club we use the same metal detector as airports. That is after I already psysicaly check them.


----------



## Shameless (Jun 9, 2004)

That's a toy, not a real gun.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

my ex has a sweet pair of guns 36 shooters . i hated it when she would conceal them. i have a hand gun i got when i was sixteen it never comes out no one EVER sees it. i have it because i know that the criminals have them, and weather or not it is legal or ilegal semi or auto one shot one kill if you come in to my house with out permision... really why would you post a pic of it and way?


----------



## UZIFORME (Jun 9, 2004)

While I think the gun that started the original post is a photoshopped fake, Armac is a friggin stupid tool.

I got more trigger time behind full auto Glocks than he has on the controller of his Playstation 2 which I would predict is the only gun he has ever fired.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well that nice for you buddy...great way to start in pfury.please be respect of all members.. this thread has come and gone..

say goodbye


----------

